# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wildervanck-Dekker (De Meern)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wildervanck-Dekker

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Julius Gezondheidscentrum Leidsche Rijn, locatie Veldhuizen, Huisartsen, De Meern

Adres: Molenpolder 20, De Meern

Website: www.lrjg.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wildervanck-Dekker*

----------

